# Polk MC80 in-wall/ceiling



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone have experience or otherwise an opinion on these? I'm buying a new house that will have a large family room/kitchen area that is pre-wired for 7.1 (diagram below). I will only be listeing to TV, some movies (mainly kids), and streaming music. I would like the kitchen/sunroom to be on a zone 2.

I have no equipment now, and very little knowledge, but I do have a credit at Crutchfield's I'd like to use. I notice they are offering a special on Polk. Buy $499, get sub for free. The sub is small, but wondering if it is sufficient.

I'm also wondering if buying six MC80 speakers an putting them in the ceiling (11 foot) will be okay. The MC80 got some good reviews on Crutchfields, but I can't find any on this board. Also, the reviews go back several years, so I'm wondering if I would be buying a relative dinosaur if I got these.

Thanks!


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Doesn't anyone have an opinion on Polk? Good or bad? Indifferent?


----------

